# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, septembre...



## golf (19 Août 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​ 


*15 septembre*
*20 octobre*
*17 novembre*
*15 décembre*





*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
-






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
-






- 






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​

*A déterminer*​​​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
-






- 






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )




_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Cillian (20 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​

*A déterminer*​​​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Cillian (si je ne pars pas entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- 






- 






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )

 - Cillian (si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)



_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


P.S. : décision et confirmation dans la semaine du 3 au 10 Septembre


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​  
*A déterminer*​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Cillian (si je ne pars pas entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- 






- Human-Fly






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )

 - Cillian (si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)



_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


P.S. : décision et confirmation dans la semaine du 3 au 10 Septembre


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Je croyais que c'était pendant l'Æ ?


----------



## golf (20 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était pendant l'Æ ?


Les abonnés de la Bouffe de Paris ont décidé de maintenir leur calendrier [3è jeudi] car ils ne désirent pas tout mélanger 

Pendant l'Apple Expo :
- le vendredi soir :  le Pommier et l'ÆC... 
- à une date non encore déterminée : AEC Off... 

De plus, il y a de fortes chances que, comme l'année dernière, tous les soirs, cela se termine par un pot et/ou une bouffe


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

y'a des chances...  Je vous suivrais souvent je pense


----------



## Elievans (22 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​  
*A déterminer*​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Cillian (si je ne pars pas entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- 






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )

 - Cillian (si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)



_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​  
*A déterminer*​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- 






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## teo (24 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​  
*A déterminer*​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Août 2005)

*15 septembre*​  
*A déterminer*​ 
*A partir de 19h30*​ 








- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
-le_magi61 ( à voir avec copine  )






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________​ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

ça fuse depuis qu'Elievans s'est inscrite


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

C'est vrai en plus ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

vous êtes surs de pas vouloir reporter ça pendant l'Expo ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes surs de pas vouloir reporter ça pendant l'Expo ?



On peut toujours en remettre une autre pendant !


----------



## kathy h (25 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
-






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
-






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (25 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
-






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

Nous n'avons pas trop envie d'inaugurer un nouveau resto cette fois ci et pensons aller soit au ChantAirelle [avril], soit au Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin], soit, enfin, à la Cave de l'Os à Moelle [mai] !?

Qu'en pensez vous, lequel ?

nb : en ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, si vous désirez faire une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied


----------



## kathy h (25 Août 2005)

celui qui est dans le 15 ème


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> celui qui est dans le 15 ème


Toi, t'es hors jeu pour cause :

1- de "15è"
2- bassine de mousse au chocolat

 

[Edit]


> bassine de mousse au chocolat


On m'a fait remarquer qu'en fait il s'agissait de la piscine d'Îles Flottantes  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (25 Août 2005)

je suis bien partant pour l'os à moëlle. Bonne bouffe, atmosphère chaleureuse, acrobaties façon cirque de Pekin pour aller fumer une cigarette  :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (26 Août 2005)

Ben moi je reflechi encore un peu, mais comme je suis tres nul je n'ai pas reusi a me mettre sur la liste


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
AOSTE : Il te suffit de faire une citation, d'enlever les balises quote et /quote et de te rajouter sur la liste


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )






- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Août 2005)

*15 septembre

A déterminer*

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
-TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## el Chamo (26 Août 2005)

jviens d'arriver sur MacG et je voulais connaitre le concept de vos bouffes du mois, savoir si on pouvait venir.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

el Chamo a dit:
			
		

> jviens d'arriver sur MacG et je voulais connaitre le concept de vos bouffes du mois, savoir si on pouvait venir.



 Oui, tu peux venir. 
 Il te suffit d'en avoir envie.  

Il te suffit de reprendre un post en ajoutant ton pseudo dans la catégorie que tu veux, et en enlevant les balises BB de citation "quote" et "/quote".   

 Sois le bienvenu.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Et si on a pas envie de venir on est pas obligé par contre ?

OUF...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si on a pas envie de venir on est pas obligé par contre ?
> 
> OUF...



 Tu te rends compte???... 
 En fait, c'est vachement démocratique!...


----------



## teo (29 Août 2005)

el Chamo a dit:
			
		

> jviens d'arriver sur MacG et je voulais connaitre le concept de vos bouffes du mois, savoir si on pouvait venir.



Le concept:
Rencontrer des gens de Macgé, et, c'est important, pas forcément pour parler de Mac. Ca arrive mais c'est pas un impératif.
En général on termine pour un certain nombre dans un bar tranquille pour approfondir nos connaissances en boissons diverses et variées.
Pour les acrobaties dont parle Freelancer elles n'engagent que sa propre adresse physique et ne sont pas un test pour les nouveaux venus 

On partage les frais du repas au restau en essayant de ne pas aller dans des restaus trop chers.


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le concept:
> Rencontrer des gens de Macgé, et, c'est important, pas forcément pour parler de Mac. Ca arrive mais c'est pas un impératif.
> En général on termine pour un certain nombre dans un bar tranquille pour approfondir nos connaissances en boissons diverses et variées.
> Pour les acrobaties dont parle Freelancer elles n'engagent que sa propre adresse physique et ne sont pas un test pour les nouveaux venus
> ...


 
tu as oublié le bizutage...  kathy h qui se précipite sur les nouveaux pour les toucher d'une manière :rose: des photos sont disponibles pour le prouver  remarque, ils reviennent tous, comme quoi certaines traditions ont du bon


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas forcément pour parler de Mac. Ca arrive mais c'est pas un impératif.


Seulement quand y a mackie    le reste du temps c'est même interdit (en tout cas ça devrait  )   

PS: vous voulez toujours pas les faire à Lille vos bouffes de Paris ?   ... à Juillet prochain ?     :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> PS: vous voulez toujours pas les faire à Lille vos bouffes de Paris ?   ... à Juillet prochain ?     :rateau:



 Et toi, tes AES lilloises, tu n'aimerais pas les déplacer à Paris?


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié le bizutage...  kathy h qui se précipite sur les nouveaux pour les toucher d'une manière :rose: des photos sont disponibles pour le prouver  remarque, ils reviennent tous, comme quoi certaines traditions ont du bon



Il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on vous raconte ici, en plus les deux dernières fois je n'étais  même pas là et c'est la bergère qui a fait des siennes 
   

EDit : en revanche pour les oeuf en neige , c'est vrai j'ai mis la tête dedans  :rose:


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Seulement quand y a mackie    le reste du temps c'est même interdit (en tout cas ça devrait  )




En fait, sur la fin Golf nous fait toujours un petit discours sur le bon vieux temps de l'apple II, mais comme on est en democratie on peut aussi choisir d'aller discuter à la caisse pour savoir qui a oublié de payer sa part de l'addition


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> En fait, sur la fin Golf nous fait toujours un petit discours sur le bon vieux temps de l'apple II



"il nous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaîtreeeuuuhhh,
Wozniak en ce temps là nous pondait le Lisaaaa

IBMmmmeeeuuhh IBMmeeuuuuhhhh"

paroles de Golf sur une musique de Charles Aznavour. 
Comme quoi, un beau texte, ça vous arrange bien une musique de merde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> En fait, sur la fin Golf nous fait toujours un petit discours sur le bon vieux temps de l'apple II, mais comme on est en democratie on peut aussi choisir d'aller discuter à la caisse pour savoir qui a oublié de payer sa part de l'addition



Ceux - souvent celui   - qui rentrent avec lui ont même droit à un cours particulier   C'est pour cela que je ne viens plus - j'en avais un peu marre de me faire taper sur les doigts parce que je ne sais pas la couleur, la capacité en RAM ou la date de sortie du Pismo


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Golf n'est pas là mais c'est sa fête             :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf n'est pas là mais c'est sa fête             :love:  :love:



aujourd'hui: oui     mais demain    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui: oui     mais demain    :rateau:


En effet, demain, ça sera autre chose


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui: oui     mais demain    :rateau:



oh, demain il viendra faire un peu d'épilation au fer à souder. je me planquerai sous la table et kathy essaiera de se faire discrète le nez dans sa bassine d'oeufs à la neige...


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

qu'est ce qu'on va prendre... j'ai peur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh, demain il viendra faire un peu d'épilation au fer à souder. je me planquerai sous la table et kathy essaiera de se faire discrète le nez dans sa bassine d'oeufs à la neige...



selon l'expression consacrée "tu t'éloignes"


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

C'est du joli tout ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on va prendre... j'ai peur



rien à craindre: il est complètement gâteux devant toi  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est du joli tout ça ...



va plutot poster ta recette de poulet à l'endroit adéquat


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à craindre: il est complètement gâteux devant toi  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



la dernière fois, kathy n'était pas là et pourtant....


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à craindre: il est complètement gâteux devant toi  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



heureusement que tu as ajouté " devant toi" sinon il l'aurait encore mal prit .
Golf Gateux on aura tout vu, un jeune gaillard comme lui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> la dernière fois, kathy n'était pas là et pourtant....



toi aussi, tu as remarqué ? le glofounet également: c'est louche...   :mouais:  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que tu as ajouté " devant toi" sinon il l'aurait encore mal prit .
> Golf Gateux on aura tout vu, un jeune gaillard comme lui



arrêtes de le flatter: il va nous péter une durite  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va plutot poster ta recette de poulet à l'endroit adéquat



On a même pas le temps de rentrer qu'on se fait sauter dessus !   

Sinon promis je la mets très bientôt !


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi, tu as remarqué ? le glofounet également: c'est louche...   :mouais:



Bon j'avoue.... et puis non il vous le dira lui même car la date du mariage n'est pas encore fixée mais tout macgé sera invité 
          

Edit : j'imagine sa tête quand il lira ce message


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a même pas le temps de rentrer qu'on se fait sauter dessus !



ne t'en déplaises, c'est sur ton poulet que je préfère sauter  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a même pas le temps de rentrer qu'on se fait sauter dessus !
> 
> Sinon promis je la mets très bientôt !




un ancien !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avoue.... et puis non il vous le dira lui même car la date du mariage n'est pas encore fixée mais tout macgé sera invité



ta délicatesse t'honore 



> Edit : j'imagine sa tête quand il lira ce message



je n'y tiens pas: je veux avoir une bonne nuit  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

demain, pastis pour golf !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne t'en déplaises, c'est sur ton poulet que je préfère sauter  :rateau:



Tu rates un truc .... :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rates un truc .... :rateau:



ah bon ??


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rates un truc .... :rateau:



QQQUUUOOIIII????? tu dis ça maintenant alors qu'on a partagé une chambre d'hôtel???????


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

J'ai noté les noms  :mouais:



			
				el Chamo a dit:
			
		

> jviens d'arriver sur MacG et je voulais connaitre le concept de vos bouffes du mois, savoir si on pouvait venir.


Faut juste être déjanté comme toute la bande  :rateau: 
T'as aussi noté les noms, hein  

Quelque part, il y a aussi une galerie de portrait, au cas où tu les croises par hasard


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté les noms  :mouais:


ben sois-là un peu...

D'ailleurs on en est où ? pas envie de relancer...


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté les noms  :mouais:



Mince alors 
    :rateau:   

Edit : que tout cela ne vous empêche pas de faire la Mise à Jour de safari via mise à jour de logiciels que diantre


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste être déjanté comme toute la bande  :rateau:
> T'as aussi noté les noms, hein
> 
> Quelque part, il y a aussi une galerie de portrait, au cas où tu les croises par hasard



pour commencer (et t'éviter de chercher):






®© golf​
 

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

à éviter le soir après 22 heures au fond des bois...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors
> :rateau:
> 
> Edit : que tout cela ne vous empêche pas de faire la Mise à Jour de safari via mise à jour de logiciels que diantre



 Merci pour l'info, Kathy.


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En effet, demain, ça sera autre chose


Fils, tu files un mauvais coton   

[Au fait, le pastis : beurk  :sick: ]


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer (et t'éviter de chercher):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 oh, un bassman


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer (et t'éviter de chercher):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci...
 

Pour les jeunes padawans, c'est mon ancien avatar ®© :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer (et t'éviter de chercher):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Merci, Lemmy. 
 Comme ça, les nouveaux venus pourront reconnaître Golf au premier coup d'oeil dès qu'ils le verront!


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ...reconnaître Golf...


Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fils, tu files un mauvais coton
> 
> [Au fait, le pastis : beurk  :sick: ]


j'attends de filer quelque chose en fait...



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:


je compte plus les ! oubliés...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:



Golf


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:



(mode provo on)  : coucou Golf


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:



l'est où le Glofounet   

 :rateau:


----------



## lumai (29 Août 2005)

Bonsoir Golf ! :love:


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Tu sais Alain, avec les enfants il ne faut jamais dire de ne pas faire telle ou telle chose car ils le font, la preuve les 3 post au dessus     

EDit : les 4 post maintenant et ce n'est pas fini


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Alain, avec les enfants il ne faut jamais dire de ne pas faire telle ou telle chose car ils le font, la preuve les 3 post au dessus
> 
> EDit : les 4 post maintenant et ce n'est pas fini



moi c'est juste pour me faire bannir


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Non moi j'écrirai golf toujours ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non moi j'écrirai golf toujours ....



Tu as fait la Lemmy School


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non moi j'écrirai golf toujours ....



de la lèche


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Alain, avec les enfants il ne faut jamais dire de ne pas faire telle ou telle chose car ils le font, la preuve les 3 post au dessus
> 
> EDit : les 4 post maintenant et ce n'est pas fini


Y en a un pour qui "enfant" est un abus de langage [à moins que ce soit une litote pour sénilité]  

Les autres, j'ai les noms


----------



## Taho! (29 Août 2005)

c'est ce que j'appelle le syndrome "bouton rouge" 

Imaginez une salle de commande avec des boutons partout et un énorme marqué "NE PAS APPUYER"

Que feriez-vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait la Lemmy School



Major de la promo !


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y en a un pour qui "enfant" est un abus de langage [à moins que ce soit une litote pour sénilité]
> 
> Les autres, j'ai les noms




non mais je parlais d'âge mental ( tu sais dans le sens un peu attardé quoi, et j'en fais partie en plus )


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y en a un pour qui "enfant" est un abus de langage [à moins que ce soit une litote pour sénilité]
> 
> Les autres, j'ai les noms



pas moi monsieur *g*olf, j'ai été très très très très sage. et puis c'est kathy qu'a commencé.... :rose:


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est juste pour me faire bannir


J'attends le moment où je pourrai dire à fille quel faux Q tu fais   [je suis très patient]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Major de la promo !



Cancre de la la promo pour moi


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> pas moi monsieur *g*olf, j'ai été très très très très sage. et puis c'est kathy qu'a commencé.... :rose:



et bien c'est du propre , entre la bergère qui faillotte et toi qui rapporte elle est belle la jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait la Lemmy School



le plus mauvais de mes élèves   

j'attends sa copie de rédaction depuis le 21 juillet   

y'a pu d'jeunesse  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de la lèche



Je te renvoie à l'un de mes posts pour lequel tu faisais ça --->


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à l'un de mes posts pour lequel tu faisais ça --->


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est kathy qu'a commencé...


Je sais, je sais, je sais aussi comment la punir   :mouais: On la mettra loin de l'entrée et de la table des desserts... 
Priver ses mains et sa bouche de tout plaisir.​


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais, je sais aussi comment la punir   :mouais: On la mettra loin de l'entrée et de la table des desserts...
> Priver ses mains et sa bouche de tout plaisir.​




Arrête je suis impatiente


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Cancre de la la promo pour moi



Tu sais les derniers sont les premiers comme on dit ...   



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

>



kathy ... je parle de celui là ! 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ??


----------



## lumai (29 Août 2005)

Ça tourne au jeu de piste par ici !


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Arrête je suis impatiente



vous vous rendez compte de l'image que nous donnons de nos repas à ce pauvre El Chamo. Entre golf le pere fouettard, la bergere faillotte, moi en collabo en puissance, kathy qui attend qu'on la punisse...   

Remarque, El *Chamo*, tu pourras nous faire une entrée digne de Jean Marais dans Le Bossu en disant à kathy "Touchez ma bosse, monseigneur". Ca tombe bien, elle est très tactile...


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne au jeu de piste par ici !


A propos...

J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...

En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos...
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied



 Sous réserve que je confirme, j'essaierais bien la ChantAirelle que je ne connais pas encore. 
 Et la Cave de l'Os à Moelle sera en effet très bien pendant l'Apple Expo. 

 Mais bon, je ne suis pas tout seul... 


Mais au fait, pourquoi as-tu donc changé d'avatar?...  Celui que cite Lemmy t'allait tellement bien!...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne au jeu de piste par ici !



Suffit de mettre le tout en lien et on a l'illumination ....  :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait, pourquoi as-tu donc changé d'avatar?...  Celui que cite Lemmy t'allait tellement bien!...


Cadeau d'un membre de MacG pour mes 50 ans [jour pour jour et presque heure pour heure d'ailleurs  :rateau: ]  
Quand on connaît les Orques, qu'on me connaît et qu'on connaît minigolf, il est au plus près de la réalité 

Mais, entre les deux, j'en ai eu un autre :


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cadeau d'un membre de MacG pour mes 50 ans [jour pour jour et presque heure pour heure d'ailleurs  :rateau: ]
> Quand on connaît les Orques, qu'on me connaît et qu'on connaît minigolf, il est au plus près de la réalité



 Oui, j'ai vu ça, s'agissant de ton anniversaire.  
 Je me suis déjà occupé de ton cas dans le thread dédié. 




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais, entre les deux, j'en ai eu un autre :



Le génie qui exhausse les voeux des habitués des AES parisiennes, c'est aussi une bonne idée pour notre célèbre GO_Vadrouilleur! 


Ils te vont bien tous les trois, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui met un "G" majuscule à golf, je le banni jusqu'à la fin de l'Apple Expo  :hein:





et puis quoi encore ?????      

toi en petit g
sa majesté le loup avec un grand M
le taho avec un !

bon bon, tu m'offres une cure de pilules a memoire ?


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis quoi encore ?????
> 
> toi en petit g
> sa majesté le loup avec un grand M
> ...


Mouarfff...
roberta()


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

A propos [bis]...

J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...

En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos [bis]...
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied




bis aussi 



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sous réserve que je confirme, j'essaierais bien la ChantAirelle que je ne connais pas encore.
> Et la Cave de l'Os à Moelle sera en effet très bien pendant l'Apple Expo.
> 
> Mais bon, je ne suis pas tout seul...
> (...)


----------



## Freelancer (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos [bis]...
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied


 
tu veux peut-être qu'on réagisse avant que quelqu'un ne propose de changer ton titre utilisateur de "GO_vadrouilleur" en "GO_alzheimer"    

j'essaierais bien le ChantAirelle vu que je n'étais pas au repas d'avril 



			
				Bis a dit:
			
		

> golf a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

Rhhhaaaa ! Le vulcania !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Chantairelle à la condition expresse que soient fournis:


bière à la chataigne
sauté d'agneau
vulcania
saucisse sèche

j'ai dit


----------



## MacEntouziast (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos [bis]...
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre le ChantAirelle [avril] et le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts [juin] !...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, j'aurai préféré le garder pour une bouffe pendant l'Apple Expo, l'avantage est que ce resto est à 10 mn à pied


Vu les cartes, j'aurai une préférence pour le ChantAirelle


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Cillian (tout dépend si je pars entre le 11 et le 20 du mois)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk 





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (31 Août 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
-
----------------------------------------------
5 (Ca fait pas beaucoup ca, bougez vous)






- Human-Fly
- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk 





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 
- Cillian (finalement je pars entre le 11 et le 19 du mois)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Je ne sais pas encore où mais une chose est sûre, j'ai besoin d'aller voir ailleur si j'y suis, 
et si je me trouve j'improviserai.  

Par contre je serais bien présent à l'AEC du 20 au 24 Septembre.


----------



## puregeof (2 Septembre 2005)

Quant à moi, pas tout jeune utilisateur de Mac (put***, 17 ans!), vaillant défenseur et promoteur, mais plutôt nouveau sur macgeneration, je me dis "why not"? Je me joins donc à vous mais vers 20h00.
Quant à Human-Fly, Elievans, Kathy h, Lastrada , AOSTE, Grug, TranXarnoss , Lumai et Quetzalk, j'espère qu'ils vont enfin se décider. Ce serait quand même dommage, non ?
Par contre j'ai pas envie de reparcourir tout le fil. Entre le ChantAirelle et les Beaux-Arts, quelqu'un a-t-il tranché ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre
A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
- puregeof
 - Human-Fly
----------------------------------------------
 7, ça pourrait suffire pour des samouraïs, ou des mercenaires... Mais pour une Bouffe du Mois, c'est un peu juste.  







- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec    ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk 





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 
- Cillian (finalement je pars entre le 11 et le 19 du mois)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> 7, ça pourrait suffire pour des samouraïs, ou des mercenaires... Mais pour une Bouffe du Mois, c'est un peu juste.




ben... détrompe toi, les petits comités sont nettement plus intéressants au niveau du contact, moins bruyants, plus personnels 

Par contre... on boit beaucoup plus, je pense que c'est inversement proportionnel au nombre de participants


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
*A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
__
8 







- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec   ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk 





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 
- Cillian (finalement je pars entre le 11 et le 19 du mois)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
*A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
__
8 







- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec   ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- AOSTE
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk
- Fredmac (I'll be back)





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 
- Cillian (finalement je pars entre le 11 et le 19 du mois)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ben... détrompe toi, les petits comités sont nettement plus intéressants au niveau du contact, moins bruyants, plus personnels
> 
> Par contre... on boit beaucoup plus, je pense que c'est inversement proportionnel au nombre de participants



Je confirme que c'est différent mais tout autant agréable  

Je viendrais certainement après le boulot boire l'apéro avec vous mais je ne pense pas rester pour le dîner et pas davantage l'after


----------



## AOSTE (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
*A déterminer*
*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem (comme d'habitude un peu plus tard)
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
__
8 







- Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
- Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec   ) 
- Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
- Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
- TranXarnoss (faudra négocier avec la chef...  )
- Lumai
- Quetzalk
- Fredmac (I'll be back)





- Fab'Fab (en vacances à cette date...  )
- Taho! : Buvez à ma santé, on se voit à Apple Expo ! 
- Cillian (finalement je pars entre le 11 et le 19 du mois)
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai pas envie de reparcourir tout le fil. Entre le ChantAirelle et les Beaux-Arts, quelqu'un a-t-il tranché ?


Minute gamin  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Chaque chose en son temps  






*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
__
8 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Quetzalk
- Fredmac (I'll be back)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2005)

Elievans a dit:
			
		

> (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)



pas besoin d'être une brute en informatique pour venir... en général on évite de se trimballer avec le matériel, de peur que les bouteilles -d'eau- tombent dessus trop souvent    

Je serai plus ChantAirelle ou Beaux-Arts. (Ou un autre. Rive droite  )

Mais bon, comme dit Golf chaque chose en son temps


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Tous a dit:
			
		

> - Elievans (je suis toute nouvelle, et pas ingé en Mac, mais ça peut etre sympa !)
> - Kathy h ( je ne suis ni toute nouvelle ni toute jeune mais bon ... faudra faire avec   )
> - Lastrada (Je suis resté très jeune et très nouvelle pour mon age,...J'espère que ça ira)
> - Grug (à jeun, jeune et demi  )
> ...


Aller, on se décide 
Vous connaissez le problème des réservations  :rateau: 

Puis, si vous voulez :



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bière à la chataigne
> sauté d'agneau
> vulcania
> saucisse sèche


Il faut que Frédérique fasse ses décomptes  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je serai plus ChantAirelle ou Beaux-Arts. (Ou un autre. Rive droite  )


C'est fait   





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'être une brute en informatique pour venir... en général on évite de se trimballer avec le matériel, de peur que les bouteilles -d'*eau*- tombent dessus trop souvent



          


ps : oui, je sais, ça n'est pas le bar des floodeurs, mais un truc aussi énorme, ça m'a laissé sans voix


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Sous la pression, alors j'accepte !





*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
__
9 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps : oui, je sais, ça n'est pas le bar des floodeurs, mais un truc aussi énorme, ça m'a laissé sans voix


Bah, il a le clavier qui a fourché


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, il a le clavier qui a fourché



j'imagine que Teo n'a pas voulu nous faire passer pour un cercle d'alcoolique


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine que Teo n'a pas voulu nous faire passer pour un cercle d'alcoolique


Ben, ce n'est pas le cas  :rateau: 
Chez nous, c'est carré


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ce n'est pas le cas  :rateau:
> Chez nous, c'est carré



une confrérie à géométrie variable, en quelque sorte


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
__
9 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> une confrérie à géométrie variable, en quelque sorte


Mouarfff...
En fin de soirée, la "géométrie" est toute relative


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> En fin de soirée, la "géométrie" est toute relative



Tu es en train de dire qu'il vaut mieux ne pas venir en bagnole...     ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de dire qu'il vaut mieux ne pas venir en bagnole...     ?



Venir, tu peux... Repartir, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Venir, tu peux... Repartir, c'est une autre histoire




mais , dans votre cercle carré il y a pas 1* qui reste au perrier (l'eau pas le champagne  )
fait les photos et tout un tas d'autre truc 
que les autres ne pouvent pas faire a cause de la mousse trop mousseuse?  




cet 1 a bien un nom mais je ne sais plus comme on le surnomme     
j'ai cru meme voir un clip


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais , dans votre cercle carré il y a pas 1* qui reste au perrier (l'eau pas le champagne  )
> fait les photos et tout un tas d'autre truc
> que les autres ne pouvent pas faire a cause de la mousse trop mousseuse?
> 
> ...



C'est une légende urbaine princess ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une légende urbaine princess ...


Exactement: je ne ramène personne en voiture moi (en particulier quand je viens pas  )


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Exactement: je ne ramène personne en voiture moi (en particulier quand je viens pas  )



T'as jamais ramené quelqu'un en métro ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais ramené quelqu'un en métro ???




voila, comme cela on peut pas dire que vous etes radin au 100%
vouz payez quand meme le metro au defaut de taxi !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais ramené quelqu'un en métro ???



Quand ça finit y a déjà plus de métro !   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, comme cela on peut pas dire que vous etes radin au 100%
> vouz payez quand meme le metro au defaut de taxi !!



Le partage du taxi est souvent envisageable ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais ramené quelqu'un en métro ???


Elle a pas voulu     :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, comme cela on peut pas dire que vous etes radin au 100%
> vouz payez quand meme le metro au defaut de taxi !!



1) je te renvoies (gentiment) au thread sur le mac et les classes sociales, tout ça...   
2) euh... ça dépend pour quoi c'est faire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 1) je te renvoies (gentiment) au thread sur le mac et les classes sociales, tout ça...
> 2) euh... ça dépend pour quoi c'est faire  :love:





1) non j'y vais pas , marre de bouffer des pates parce que je dois encor fini de payer mon mac   :rateau:  :rateau: 

2) j'sais pas, une idée ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 1) non j'y vais pas , marre de bouffer des pates parce que je dois encor fini de payer mon mac   :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 2) j'sais pas, une idée ?



1)  m'en fous maintenant j'ai un mac donc je suis riche   
2) c'était y a longtemps, je me rappelle plus bien     _et puis maintenant j'ai pus le droit_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'être une brute en informatique pour venir... en général on évite de se trimballer avec le matériel, de peur que les bouteilles -d'eau- tombent dessus trop souvent
> 
> Je serai plus ChantAirelle ou Beaux-Arts. (Ou un autre. Rive droite  )
> 
> Mais bon, comme dit Golf chaque chose en son temps



C'est nouveau ton appartenance   - j'avais pas remarqué ni bien compris finalement


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
__
9 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._





Frédérique nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Frédérique nous propose :
> ​




   c'était déjà pas simple de se décider qu'il faut déjà choisir ce qu'on va bouffer ???  :love:


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'était déjà pas simple de se décider qu'il faut déjà choisir ce qu'on va bouffer ???  :love:


T'as tout ton temps, on ne ramasse les copies que le 15 à partir de 19:30 h :rateau:

nb : t'es trop bavard et pas assez observateur


----------



## FANREM (2 Septembre 2005)

Pendant qu'on y est il n'y a pas la carte des vins en ligne   parce que j'en connais plein qui boivent plus que ce qu'ils ne mangent


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'on y est il n'y a pas la carte des vins en ligne   parce que j'en connais plein qui boivent plus que ce qu'ils ne mangent


Pour mémoire :

 


[URL=http://www.chantairelle.com/chantairelle/restaurant/menu/cartevins.html]Carte des vins et eaux ​




et aussi :



[/URL]

Et puis :



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bière à la chataigne


Fred, n'oublie pas d'en rentrer un semi 





*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV



17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon



*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
__
9 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._

Et hop, notre menu...





			
				Frédérique qui propose un Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> - golf
> - Lemmy
> - Freelancer
> - Teo
> ...


On est attentif 
Tu risques ta vie à oublier Kathy  :mouais: 
Ce ne sera qu'une tournée générale  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV



17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon



*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
__
9 






- Elievans 
- Kathy h 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredmac75 (2 Septembre 2005)

Maiwen : Promis... stargaz et moi nous ne te ramènerons pas chez toi, si tu promet de venir. Et en plus nous te laisserons tranquille toute la soirée ; c'est-à-dire au moins jusqu'au... deuxième voir deuxième vert et demi. 

PS: donne le bonjour à ta maman de ma part


----------



## kathy h (2 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV



17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon



*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
__
10 






- Elievans  
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​[/QUOTE]

Il était sympa ce resto , d'ailleurs quand j'y suis allée , c'était la première fois que je venais aux dinez macgé.... j'étais timide encore , je ne touchais personne


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Comme cela a changé depuis ...


----------



## valoriel (3 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
__
11 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Je vote pour la tournée générale comme punition !


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour la tournée générale comme punition !


   Allez, c'est dit


----------



## FANREM (3 Septembre 2005)

Encore mieux quand ce sera fait


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen : Promis... stargaz et moi nous ne te ramènerons pas chez toi, si tu promet de venir. Et en plus nous te laisserons tranquille toute la soirée ; c'est-à-dire au moins jusqu'au... deuxième voir deuxième vert et demi.
> 
> PS: donne le bonjour à ta maman de ma part


   


bon dans ce cas je vais y penser ... je vais voir


----------



## kathy h (3 Septembre 2005)

Valoriel : Tu ne perds rien pour attendre :


----------



## lumai (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon dans ce cas je vais y penser ... je vais voir



Mais c'est tout pensé ça !


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est tout pensé ça !


boah non, je suis pas encore bien certaine  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah non, je suis pas encore bien certaine  :rose:



Mais si puisqu'on te dit qu'on te ramènera pas !  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel : Tu ne perds rien pour attendre :



Quel chanceux .... Puni par Kathy ...       :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah non, je suis pas encore bien certaine  :rose:


 Espérons que ça viendra alors... Ou plutôt que tu viendras !


----------



## golf (3 Septembre 2005)

Hum  :mouais:  :rateau: 


			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que ça viendra alors... Ou plutôt que tu viendras !







- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- *Lumai*
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- *maiwen*


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Non mais tu connais Lumai, elle se met en peut-être tout en sachant qu'elle sera là ...


----------



## golf (3 Septembre 2005)

Toi aussi alors   
Hé, les filles, z'avez fini de jouer les divas  :rateau: 

Y en a qui vont être privés de dessert  

Tiens, le Mackie n'est pas encore passé ici  :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il était sympa ce resto , d'ailleurs quand j'y suis allée , c'était la première fois que je venais aux dinez macgé.... j'étais timide encore , je ne touchais personne


 Je viens de lire ça, les bras m'en tombent, toi timide ? t'as foutu un souk, ce soir là, si ce n'était l'intervention de Golf, on se faisait virer du resto, non mais j'te jure celle là, quelle mytho !!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi alors
> Hé, les filles, z'avez fini de jouer les divas  :rateau:
> 
> Y en a qui vont être privés de dessert


faut bien se faire désirer un peu


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)




----------



## valoriel (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quel chanceux .... Puni par Kathy ...       :love:


Je rentre à peine de vacances, et vlam


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

Bon, ben je repasse en habit coloré, un peu marre de l'uniforme noir de nos sémillants a***démiciens 

Dont acte... et ne dites pas que vous n'étiez pas au courant  je sens que ça jase, ça n'arrête pas


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je repasse en habit coloré, un peu marre de l'uniforme noir de nos sémillants a***démiciens
> 
> Dont acte... et ne dites pas que vous n'étiez pas au courant  je sens que ça jase, ça n'arrête pas



Ah oui j'avais même pas remarqué ....


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'avais même pas remarqué ....




le plus drôle c'est que j'ai été au courant qu'après mon retour de Suisse  on m'a introduit sans que je le sache et j'ai rien senti 



A part ça, ça va on va bientôt se voir je crois ?

La Grand Messe des Pommes s'approche


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le plus drôle c'est que j'ai été au courant qu'après mon retour de Suisse  on m'a introduit sans que je le sache et j'ai rien senti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais bien qu'ils savaient pas s'y faire pour introduire les gens ....   

Sinon on se verra même avant si je me décide à me mettre en sûr ..


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'ils savaient pas s'y faire pour introduire les gens ....
> 
> Sinon on se verra même avant si je me décide à me mettre en sûr ..




entre AE, AES On et AES Off on devrait arriver à se voir 

bon je file, rv ce soir, pendaison de crémaillère 

A boire !  y'aura des bubulles c'est cool :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme que c'est différent mais tout autant agréable
> 
> Je viendrais certainement après le boulot boire l'apéro avec vous mais je ne pense pas rester pour le dîner et pas davantage l'after


 En fait je ne serais pas du tout dans ce coin de Paris


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
__
11 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
__
10 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Désolé de faire mon Steve Jobs sur ce coup là , mais je viens de recevoir deux invits pour dEus à la maroquinerie :love: j'essaie de vous rejoindre pour le dessert ou pour un verre après


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

oh ben flute alors


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de faire mon Steve Jobs sur ce coup là , mais je viens de recevoir deux invits pour dEus à la maroquinerie :love: j'essaie de vous rejoindre pour le dessert ou pour un verre après



 T'as une place en trop ???  :love:


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ça, les bras m'en tombent, toi timide ? t'as foutu un souk, ce soir là, si ce n'était l'intervention de Golf, on se faisait virer du resto, non mais j'te jure celle là, quelle mytho !!!



qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire : en plus il y en a qui vont te croire : une femme aussi discrète que moi.. tu dois confondre c'est certain.D    
Et puis à mon âge .. enfin voyons un peu de sérieux




Et la bergère ( stagazer : pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ton surnom) : si tu veux je te punirai juste après  avoir puni Valoriel, même si tu n'as pas fait de bêtise, une punition préventive en quelque sorte
     :      :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et la bergère ( stagazer : pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ton surnom) : si tu veux je te punirai juste après  avoir puni Valoriel, même si tu n'as pas fait de bêtise, une punition préventive en quelque sorte
> :      :rateau:



Mais ce sera avec plaisir ma chère !


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et la bergère ( stagazer : pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ton surnom) : si tu veux je te punirai juste après avoir puni Valoriel, même si tu n'as pas fait de bêtise, une punition préventive en quelque sorte
> :      :rateau:



Après le "touché de nouveau", tu te lances dans la fessée des anciens alors ?!? :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Après le "touché de nouveau", tu te lances dans la fessée des anciens alors ?!? :affraid:


Très physique cette histoire !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Très physique cette histoire !



La fessée certes physique est également très sensuelle quand elle est bien faite !


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Très physique cette histoire !



 Et encore, ce n'est pas le "resto au banc" ! 
Celui-la, ce sera pour pendant l'AE à priori.


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

euh ... ça commence à m'inquiéter cette histoire 

je refléchis encore un peu hein     :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... ça commence à m'inquiéter cette histoire
> 
> je refléchis encore un peu hein     :rateau:




Mieux vaut ne pas réfléchir      



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La fessée certes physique est également très sensuelle quand elle est bien faite !



Un connaisseur


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

Zavez pas un peu fini bande de..., de...   
 :mouais:







[Note]Ne pas oublier de bannir Freelancer pour absence injustifiée  :modo: [/Note]


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Zavez pas un peu fini bande de..., de...
> :mouais:




Voilà Monsieur le modérateur


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Teo
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
__
10 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

T'inquiète Taho!
Les zozos franciliens, je m'en occupe :mouais: 
J'ai les noms   
 :hosto:


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Monsieur le modérateur


Sauf qu'on est deux et que j'ai réussi à faire la même chose que lui au même moment !


----------



## valoriel (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La fessée certes physique est également très sensuelle quand elle est bien faite !


Je suis là pour confirmer


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
__
10 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)
- Teo





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Je ne suis pas décidé encore, mais je préfère prévenir: je suis en instance de détournement de majeur par un membre de ce fil , ce qui fait que je ne pourrai, le cas échéant, qu'arriver tard .
Et encore entre le 20e et le Panthéon, ça fait loin juste pour boire un (deux ou trois ?) verres.
En même temps, vu que je ne pourrai sans doute pas venir ces 2 prochains mois, je vais tout faire pour venir, au plus tôt  Plus de news d'ici ce ouikende.

Pour les châtiments corporels, si c'est Golf qui me fesse, je veux bien, je suis sûr qu'il sait y faire .
_Non, je rigole Golfounet... je ne te ferai pas subir ça _


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les châtiments corporels, si c'est Golf qui me fesse, je veux bien, je suis sûr qu'il sait y faire .


On va lancer ça pour les longues soirée d'hiver  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On va lancer ça pour les longues soirée d'hiver  :rateau:


Ça donne envie de venir :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Suite à des demandes diverses et après réflexions, nous vous proposons : Paris : AE 2005 : la bouffe exceptionnelle du 22...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
__
10 






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- maiwen
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)
- Teo





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
11






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)
- Teo





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
__
11






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Lumai
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (9 Septembre 2005)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un dînez le 22 septembre!  malheureusement je ne peux pas venir aux deux, alors comme je m'étais déjà inscrite à celui du 15 et bien  j'y reste..
( dommage car je préfère le resto du 22  ... ) 

Mais j'ai vu que certains  cumul.. c'est du vice        ( Boire  2 jeudi de suite......Attention les enfants vous êtes sur la mauvaise pente.)          

EDit : jarhrom et malow : vous êtes inscrit le 22 et pas le 15 ? snif..


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

Oui tu as bien raison ! Lemmy et golf sont de vrais cumulards vicieux ... Comme dit Kathy attention les enfants !


----------



## AOSTE (9 Septembre 2005)

J'ai hate de voir les photos des enfants dechirrés


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as bien raison ! Lemmy et golf sont de vrais cumulards vicieux ... Comme dit Kathy attention les enfants !



va falloir que tu te débrouilles pour ne pas te retrouver assis entre les deux "cumulards vicieux"...  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)




----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ..vicieux...


[Note]Inscrire le supplice du Wurlitzer au programme de la soirée[/Note]



			
				AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hate de voir les photos des enfants dechirrés


[Note]Ne pas oublier d'enseigner quelques rudiments de base au jeune padawan[/Note]

Teo, tu peux apporter quelques échantillons de bambous  :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Inscrire le supplice du Wurlitzer au programme de la soirée[/Note]
> 
> 
> [Note]Ne pas oublier d'enseigner quelques rudiments de base au jeune padawan[/Note]
> ...




J'ai plein de modèles, le gros, le fin, le long, le court, l"épais  entre autres... tu m'as jamais dit tes préférés   
Les ongles sont toujours "bien" traités avec.
Tout les modèles sont fait main, 100% culture biologique.
Pour le printemps j'ai de nouvelles pousses très vivaces qui font passer le Wurlitzer pour des enfantillages de clé USB... je te les conseille 

_Pour les échantillons, je t'envoie ça par la poste, je me suis fait détourner, je te rappelle, pour la soirée du mois de septembre  (j'aime me faire détourner, tu le sais bien . Par contre je peux aussi te les amener pour la semaine suivante sous le Pommier _


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein de modèles, le gros, le fin, le long, le court, l"épais  entre autres... tu m'as jamais dit tes préférés
> Les ongles sont toujours "bien" traités avec.
> Tout les modèles sont fait main, 100% culture biologique.
> Pour le printemps j'ai de nouvelles pousses très vivaces qui font passer le Wurlitzer pour des enfantillages de clé USB... je te les conseille
> ...



Quoi tu fournis le matos pour me faire mal ....?


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu fournis le matos pour me faire mal ....


Interdit d'écouter aux posts 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein de modèles, le gros, le fin, le long, le court, l"épais  entre autres... tu m'as jamais dit tes préférés


Un jeu complet 
T'aurais pas un modèle piezzo-électrique 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le printemps j'ai de nouvelles pousses très vivaces qui font passer le Wurlitzer pour des enfantillages


Mouarfff
Si tu savais ce qu'il y a dedans   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je peux aussi te les amener pour la semaine suivante sous le Pommier [/I]


Avec plaisir  :love:


----------



## kathy h (9 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va falloir que tu te débrouilles pour ne pas te retrouver assis entre les deux "cumulards vicieux"...  :rateau:



et la vicieuse  mais non "cumularde"


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et la vicieuse  mais non "cumularde"



Non mais toi ça va !


----------



## kathy h (10 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais toi ça va !



oui merci très bien, et toi ? 
  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui merci très bien, et toi ?
> :rateau:



Note : Eviter kathy et ses blagues Jeudi ..  

   :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> EDit : jarhrom et malow : vous êtes inscrit le 22 et pas le 15 ? snif..



Bah le 15 on peut pas.
Le 14 c'est resto pour feter nos 2 ans...:love:
Et comme Barça a pas été totalement digéré par mon banquier...

Et puis le 22 c'est au resto de mon ami... je me dois d'être la...


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2005)

je vais essayer d'être la au 2 resto :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (10 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer d'être la au 2 resto :rateau:



Je vais essayer de te suivre   :love:


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2005)

faudrait que je pense à noter vos numéros de tél. pour savoir si vous faites une after dans un bar comme la dernière fois... on aimerait pas louper totalement la soirée du 15


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que je pense à noter vos numéros de tél. pour savoir si vous faites une after dans un bar comme la dernière fois... on aimerait pas louper totalement la soirée du 15



à la façon de ton camarade : 

tu viens avec ton nioube ?


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que je pense à noter vos numéros de tél. pour savoir si vous faites une after dans un bar comme la dernière fois... on aimerait pas louper totalement la soirée du 15


Heuuuu


----------



## lumai (11 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
 - Lumai
__
12






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
__
13






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- TranXarnoss
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
- TranXarnoss
__
14






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

TranX cette fois-ci ça sera la vraie Kathy qui te touchera ??


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> TranX cette fois-ci ça sera la vraie Kathy qui te touchera ??



J'y compte bien, parce que même si tu t'es appliqué, ça manquait de touche féminine, toute bergère que tu es.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'y compte bien, parce que même si tu t'es appliqué, ça manquait de touche féminine, toute bergère que tu es.



Tu y perdras au change ...


----------



## lumai (12 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu y perdras au change ...


 S'il est gentil, qui sait, il pourrait y avoir droit aussi, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> S'il est gentil, qui sait, il pourrait y avoir droit aussi, non ?



Non non je faisait que de l'interim moi !


----------



## puregeof (13 Septembre 2005)

Waow   on tourne le dos cinq minutes et on passe de 11 à 14. 
Ca en devient presqu'impressionant  :rose: 
N'étant pas un habitué, il y a des trucs a prévoir ou à amener ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, je serai bien content de voir votre tête à tous   
A jeudi.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Waow   on tourne le dos cinq minutes et on passe de 11 à 14.
> Ca en devient presqu'impressionant  :rose:
> N'étant pas un habitué, il y a des trucs a prévoir ou à amener ?
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je serai bien content de voir votre tête à tous
> A jeudi.



Non tu ramènes juste ta fraise ça sera suffisant !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Waow   on tourne le dos cinq minutes et on passe de 11 à 14.
> Ca en devient presqu'impressionant  :rose:
> N'étant pas un habitué, il y a des trucs a prévoir ou à amener ?
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je serai bien content de voir votre tête à tous
> A jeudi.



Ne tourne pas le dos cinq minutes lors du repas


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ne tourne pas le dos cinq minutes lors du repas



Que tu es mauvaise langue !


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Waow   on tourne le dos cinq minutes et on passe de 11 à 14.
> Ca en devient presqu'impressionant  :rose:


Quand tu connaîtras la bande de voraces, tu comprendras  :rateau: 



			
				puregeof a dit:
			
		

> ...il y a des trucs a prévoir ou à amener ?


Wouiii...
Ta CB  





*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
- TranXarnoss
__
14






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## puregeof (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ne tourne pas le dos cinq minutes lors du repas



Okay, je ferai gaffe qu'aucune fourchette ne se perde


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
- TranXarnoss
__
14






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac (I'll be back)
- TheraBylerm (en fonction de mon emploi du temps...)





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo (j'me suis fait détourner). Mais on viendra sûrement en after concert
- Goldensun (Peux pas j'ai entrainement mais je viens le 22)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MacEntouziast (13 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
- TranXarnoss
__
13






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac
- TheraBylerm
- MacEntouziast : zut et zut, visite familiale impromptue mais pas encore confirmée, alors espoir !





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

Et hop, notre menu...





			
				Frédéric qui propose un Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...



...légèrement modifié en fonction des approvisionnements 

Merci Frédéric pour cette communication.

Nous en sommes à une réservation de 13 couverts !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Il me dit bien ce mijoté de boeuf !


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

bah euh ... il a enlevé l'entrée dont j'avais envie  :rose:   

edit : Star, tu goutera que la sauce me trompé-je ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah euh ... il a enlevé l'entrée dont j'avais envie  :rose:
> 
> edit : Star, tu goutera que la sauce me trompé-je ?



Tu te trompes effectivement !


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me dit bien ce mijoté de boeuf !




c'est surtout la sauce au vin que te dit bien, sagouin !!


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- macinside
- TranXarnoss
__
13






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac
- MacEntouziast : zut et zut, visite familiale impromptue mais pas encore confirmée, alors espoir !





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun
- TheraBylerm, râpé pour cette fois, je vous rencontrerai une autre fois ! 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> - TheraBylerm, râpé pour cette fois, je vous rencontrerai une autre fois !


Ben, la semaine suivante [prochaine]


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
__
12






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac
- MacEntouziast : zut et zut, visite familiale impromptue mais pas encore confirmée, alors espoir !
- macinside : pas sur, fatigué et gros mal de gorge :rateau:





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun
- TheraBylerm, râpé pour cette fois, je vous rencontrerai une autre fois ! 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (14 Septembre 2005)

Mackie : garde tes microbes alors     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mackie : garde tes microbes alors     :love:  :love:  :love:


Surtout qu'a touché tout le monde, tu serais le vecteur de transmission parfait  :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout la sauce au vin que te dit bien, sagouin !!



J'ai déjà dit que non !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà dit que non !



de toutes façons, je vais surveiller le mijoté de b½uf comme un certain cake...


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, je vais le surveiller comme un certain cake...


au citron ?  :rateau:    :love:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> au citron ?  :rateau:    :love:  :rose:



vi, j'aurai la stargounette à l'½il  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, je vais surveiller le mijoté de b½uf comme un certain cake...



Oublie pas tes lunettes alors !   



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vi, j'aurai la stargounette à l'½il  :rateau:



Lire mon post précédent ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- MacEntouziast : zut et zut, visite familiale impromptue mais pas encore confirmée, alors espoir ! 
__
13
 Y vient pas alors je viens  





- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Grug 
- Fredmac
- macinside : pas sur, fatigué et gros mal de gorge :rateau:





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun
- TheraBylerm, râpé pour cette fois, je vous rencontrerai une autre fois ! 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2005)

[Note perso ON] ne pas oublier de noter certains numéros de tél. pour l'after  [/Note perso OFF]

on s'est dit qu'on viendrait  plus tard


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Fanrem 
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- MacEntouziast  
- Grug 
__
14






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Fredmac
- macinside 





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun
- TheraBylerm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

bon euh sans doute, gardez moi une place


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon euh sans doute, gardez moi une place



 Sans problème!


----------



## FANREM (15 Septembre 2005)

*15 septembre*
Lieu du RV




17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon





*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- puregeof
- Human-Fly
- Quetzalk
- Kathy h 
- Valoriel
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- MacEntouziast  
- Grug 
__
13






- Elievans 
- Lastrada 
- Fredmac
- macinside 





- Fab'Fab
- Taho! 
- Cillian 
- Aoste 
- Freelancer
- Teo 
- Goldensun
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Empechement de derniere minute, desolé, je vous retrouve la semaine prochaine avec le plus grand plaisir


----------



## kathy h (15 Septembre 2005)

alors à ce soir vers 19H30 

j'y vais je suis en retard    :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Septembre 2005)

Amusez-vous bien, j'aurais tant voulu être des votre ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien, j'aurais tant voulu être des votre ! :love:


Je plussunne    :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2005)

Excellente soirée!... :love:
 Merci à celles et ceux qui sont venus... 
Et merci aussi aux personnes qui ont exprimé leur regret de n'avoir pu venir, et pour lesquelles ce n'est que partie remise!...


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

prems'    

alors Lemmy t'es couché !    

Edit : ah non pas prems, deuxième


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

Alors, comment ça s'est passé ? Racontez-nous tout !


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment ça s'est passé ? Racontez-nous tout !




ba comme d'hab. j'ai touché les nouveaux


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba comme d'hab. j'ai touché les nouveaux


 Va réellement falloir que je devienne nouveau moi !! :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Va réellement falloir que je devienne nouveau moi !! :mouais:



Si tu viens à la prochaine Bouffe du Mois après t'être inscrit sur MacG sous un nouveau pseudo, je pense que kathy h te touchera.


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais certains m'ont déjà vu alors je suis grillé :casse:


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

Me voilà rentré, j'ai pas suivi la bande jusqu'au bout de la nuit à l'Atelier, mais le pub où Freelancer et moi avons rejoint les autres en 2e partie de soirée était bien cool (_The Bombardier ?_), les zamis, les discussions et _le personnel_, passionants !
C'est un bon point de chute pour les fins de soirées post-Chant'airelle !


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon, le décompte n'y est pas encore  :mouais: 
Sont pas encore tous rentrés  :rateau: 

Devrait y avoir quelques photos


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2005)

Ayééé rentré !   

C'est fini pour ce soir ! La seconde after à l'atelier fût aussi bien que le repas et la première after au bombardier malgré les troupes diminuant au fur et à mesure !   

Sinon je vais être frais moi demain ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba comme d'hab. j'ai touché les nouveaux



Je dirais pas que ....


----------



## puregeof (16 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba comme d'hab. j'ai touché les nouveaux



Je confirme   Belle entrée en matière pour une belle soirée du début à la toute fin.
Super feeling avec vous tous.
Je remets ça dès que possible.
Merci pour votre accueil et tout et tout.


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais pas que ....


 Benjamin ? Est ce que le Monsieur peut redevenir un Newbie ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme   Belle entrée en matière pour une belle soirée du début à la toute fin.
> Super feeling avec vous tous.
> Je remets ça dès que possible.
> Merci pour votre accueil et tout et tout.



Mais tu reviens quand tu veux !   



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin ? Est ce que le Monsieur peut redevenir un Newbie ?



Mais tu sais que pour toute première à une bouffe du mois t'es considéré comme un newbie ... Donc tradition oblige c'est touchage de Kathy. Pas besoin de redevenir un vrai nioub ..


----------



## puregeof (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu reviens quand tu veux !




Mais j'y compte bien!
Chapeau pour l'Ice Tea. Tu m'as épaté sur ce coup là


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

La première fois que je suis venu à une bouffe, je n'ai pas été touché par Kathy 
Par contre, j'ai pu porter maiwen


----------



## quetzalk (16 Septembre 2005)

Salut et merci pour cette soirée (note : je ne viens pas seulement de rentrer, hein, mais de me lever, allez pas dire des trucs après...  :rose:    ).

à la prochaine - en espérant avoir un peu plus la pêche et rester plus tard


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais que pour toute première à une bouffe du mois t'es considéré comme un newbie ... Donc tradition oblige c'est touchage de Kathy. Pas besoin de redevenir un vrai nioub ..



Bon je viens d'emmener mon fils à l'école, et contrairement à certain, j'ai pris la peine Moaa... de modifier ma signature Moaaa (entre les madeleines et le thé).


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Septembre 2005)

coucou

bonne soirée en effet.
Merci à Golf ne nous avoir ramenés, téo et moi (heu, pas au même endroit, hein ?).   
Ravi d'avoir vu de nouvelles têtes bien sympathiques, d'en avoir revu d'autres tout aussi sympathiques et d'avoir découvert un resto bien agréable.


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2005)

Houuuu que c'est dur ce matin ! 
Tout le monde est bien rentré apparemment !


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La première fois que je suis venu à une bouffe, je n'ai pas été touché par Kathy
> Par contre, j'ai pu porter maiwen




mais je vais remedier à ça, suffit de s'inscrire sur la liste      

bon trève de plaisanterie c'était bien sympa, dommage que je n'ai pas pu rester à l'after mais bon il faudra que je m'organise pour coucher sur Paris la prochaine fois.. qui m'invite? en tout bien tout honneur ?    

EDit : je touche aussi les " nouvelles"    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

Katy : French Mac'Touch


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Katy : French Mac'Touch



si tu veux ajoute cette " option" au stand du Pommier   
 Disons que mardi entre 14 et 16 heure je touche toute personne que je ne connais pas ? enfin si tu penses que c'est mauvais pour la réputation de macgé je me retiendrai


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, Mackie, tu nous as manqué ; bonne santé


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens d'emmener mon fils à l'école, et contrairement à certain, j'ai pris la peine Moaa... de modifier ma signature Moaaa (entre les madeleines et le thé).



Tu veux parler de qui ? Des autres je suppose ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Star !!! cette signature !!! je te ... je te ... ( non tu l'as déjà eu  )

et euh ...  :sleep: et ... j'ai faim    quel dessert  :love: 

j'ai été touchée ( un p'ti peu ) par Kathy moi   :love: et ... euh ... je l'ai vue se déshabiller mais ça ... c'est secret


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Star !!! cette signature !!! je te ... je te ... ( non tu l'as déjà eu  )
> 
> et euh ...  :sleep: et ... j'ai faim    quel dessert  :love:
> 
> j'ai été touchée ( un p'ti peu ) par Kathy moi   :love: et ... euh ... je l'ai vue se déshabiller mais ça ... c'est secret



mais non ce sont juste les boutons de ma chemise qui sautaient tout seul, et à deux reprises ( et sans les mains) à la la ces chemises pour homme...


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

ah et puis, je rappelle que c'est moi qui ai soufflé à Star qu'a côté du resto , il y'avait "Le Bombardier" ... non parce que cet animal il serait capable de prendre tous les honneurs pour lui et ça ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Star !!! cette signature !!! je te ... je te ... ( non tu l'as déjà eu  )
> 
> et euh ...  :sleep: et ... j'ai faim    quel dessert  :love:
> 
> j'ai été touchée ( un p'ti peu ) par Kathy moi   :love: et ... euh ... je l'ai vue se déshabiller mais ça ... c'est secret



Eu eu c'est un grand mot ... C'était totalement inaudible d'où j'étais !  

Sinon le vulcania a encore frappé et fait une nouvelle victime ...   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah et puis, je rappelle que c'est moi qui ai soufflé à Star qu'a côté du resto , il y'avait "Le Bombardier" ... non parce que cet animal il serait capable de prendre tous les honneurs pour lui et ça ...



Absolument pas ! T'y es pour rien ! 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais non ce sont juste les boutons de ma chemise qui sautaient tout seul, et à deux reprises ( et sans les mains) à la la ces chemises pour homme...



C'est bizarre mais mes chemises ne font pas ça si on les aide pas un peu ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Eu eu c'est un grand mot ... C'était totalement inaudible d'où j'étais !


ma on s'en fou tu sais lire sur les lèvres alors ça comptait ...

donc ça fait combien dans la soirée ?   

:~)


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ma on s'en fou tu sais lire sur les lèvres alors ça comptait ...
> 
> donc ça fait combien dans la soirée ?
> 
> :~)



Mouais je demande l'avis des juges pour ça ...  

Sinon il me semble que ça a fait 8 ... :love: :love: Mais bon par une translation latérale (on se demande pourquoi d'ailleurs ...  ) de ta part vers d'autres coins de la table ne m'a pas permis d'en avoir plus ..


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mouais je demande l'avis des juges pour ça ...
> 
> Sinon il me semble que ça a fait 8 ... :love: :love: Mais bon par une translation latérale (on se demande pourquoi d'ailleurs ...  ) de ta part vers d'autres coins de la table ne m'a pas permis d'en avoir plus ..


8 ... c'était les coups de pieds ... pas les " grrrrrrr, tssssss, niark " et autres onomatopées


----------



## Spyro (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah tu lui fais du pied ?  



Bon sinon, et les photos alors ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

je viens d'y repenser, Kathy il faut que tu nous donnes le nom de ce supet navigateur internet transparent ... j'aime bien le transparent  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'y repenser, Kathy il faut que tu nous donnes le nom de ce supet navigateur internet transparent ... j'aime bien le transparent  :rateau:



oui je vais chercher : sinon j'ai déjà donné 3 liens de trois lecteurs RSS dans le forum sur les utilitaires de Mac OS X

Edit : c'est " NagaraBrowser" navigateur plein écran et que l'on peut rendre transparant : il y a un règlage pour cela

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/explication.php?logiciel=NagaraBrowser


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà rentré, j'ai pas suivi la bande jusqu'au bout de la nuit à l'Atelier, mais le pub où Freelancer et moi avons rejoint les autres en 2e partie de soirée était bien cool (_The Bombardier ?_), les zamis, les discussions et _le personnel_, passionants !
> C'est un bon point de chute pour les fins de soirées post-Chant'airelle !



effectivement, très bonne soirée, comme d'hab, quoi :love:

ps : teo, il faudra que je t'emmène à l'Atelier, _tu sais pourquoi_ 



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris la peine Moaa... de modifier ma signature Moaaa (entre les madeleines et le thé).



mais de qui parles-tu, Toaaaa?


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah et puis, je rappelle que c'est moi qui ai soufflé à Star qu'a côté du resto , il y'avait "Le Bombardier" ... non parce que cet animal il serait capable de prendre tous les honneurs pour lui et ça ...



Alors là, je te boole dès que je peux... enfin un bar où attendre d'être servi est un vrai plaisir...



			
				Teo (au barman) a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, servez d'abord les 3 demoiselles, j'ai tout mon temps


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, très bonne soirée, comme d'hab, quoi :love:
> 
> ps : teo, il faudra que je t'emmène à l'Atelier, _tu sais pourquoi_
> 
> ...




 voir plus haut  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

ben ....  :rose: .... c'est zoli tout cela mais....
est que on pourrait ziuter les photos ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

ben oui, j'attends que ça moi !


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je te boole dès que je peux... enfin un bar où attendre d'être servi est un vrai plaisir...


 Quelque chose me dit que la prochaine fois, j'irai chercher mon verre moi-même...


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

les photos de moi je veux les voir avant 

parce que finalement j'ai pas pu les voir avec mon ... déménagement ... et  tout


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les photos de moi je veux les voir avant
> 
> parce que finalement j'ai pas pu les voir avec mon ... déménagement ... et  tout


Oui avant c'est mieux... je pense à une où tu n'est pas particulièrement à ton avantage... le flash fait ressortir tes rides  
enfin moi je dit ça, je n'ai rien dit.

----------
Merci à tout les "membres" de la confrérie, amoureux de cette céréale millénaire et de ces applications sous forme de feuilles.

D'ou la phrase du jour : 
Qu'en t'a plus rien à bouffer... t'inquiète il reste du riz.


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui avant c'est mieux... je pense à une où tu n'est pas particulièrement à ton avantage... le flash fait ressortir tes rides
> enfin moi je dit ça, je n'ai rien dit.


mouarf ... t'es qu'un salaud toi    ou un  ... comment tu as dit ... " mossieur en**** " ... je dis pardon à la Charte mais c'est po méchant hein 

et puis Sacha Guitruc je le merde


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose me dit que la prochaine fois, j'irai chercher mon verre moi-même...



dans les bars où le service est au comptoir, si tu peux éviter d'aller chercher ta bière toi même  :love:


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

Vite, vite les photos !!!!


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouarf ... t'es qu'un salaud toi    ou un  ... comment tu as dit ... " mossieur en**** " ... je dis pardon à la Charte mais c'est po méchant hein
> 
> et puis Sacha Guitruc je le merde



Pour toi ma chérie, ce sera mossieur avec un M majuscule et un n (puisqu'en ancien François il s'agit de Mon sieur, ou encore Mon sire). Je m'excuse par avance auprès de la mère de mademoiselle. Elle voudrat bien nous excuser la vulgarité de sa progéniture.. la qualité de ses fréquentations extra scolaires y est certainement pour beaucoup. Madame, toute mes excuses.

Quand à toi arrête de dire des bétises... tu vas me faire passer pour un salaud mysogine et libidineux....quoiqu'en y repensant bien...


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi ma chérie, ce sera mossieur avec un M majuscule et un n (puisqu'en ancien François il s'agit de Mon sieur, ou encore Mon sire). Je m'excuse par avance auprès de la mère de mademoiselle. Elle voudrat bien nous excuser la vulgarité de sa progéniture.. la qualité de ses fréquentations extra scolaires y est certainement pour beaucoup. Madame, toute mes excuses.
> 
> Quand à toi arrête de dire des bétises... tu vas me faire passer pour un salaud mysogine et libidineux....quoiqu'en y repensant bien...


 flute  

 ( " je floode pas je ne fais que répondre " © )


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui avant c'est mieux... je pense à une où tu n'est pas particulièrement à ton avantage... le flash fait ressortir tes rides
> enfin moi je dit ça, je n'ai rien dit.
> 
> .



euh tu confonds avec moi pour les rides ??  ; car maiwen n'a que 18 ans elle n'a donc pas de rides.... elle


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

si. au moins une.


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si. au moins une.



J'ai de la crème anti ride....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je te boole dès que je peux... enfin un bar où attendre d'être servi est un vrai plaisir...



on y va si tu veux


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si. au moins une.



alors là c'est du SM tout craché


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ...tu vas me faire passer pour un salaud mysogine et libidineux...


Misogyne !
On avait pas remarqué


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Septembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> ......D'ou la phrase du jour :
> Qu'en t'a plus rien à bouffer... t'inquiète il reste du riz.


Ah le riz ! tout un programme !


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose me dit que la prochaine fois, j'irai chercher mon verre moi-même...



Ca valait la peine  _"allez les zamis, vous en reprennez une ?"_, le seul truc c'est que je me suis grillé comme un imbécile qui y connait rien en bière pression. Pourtant...


Note perso: profiitons de mon séjour à M* ces prochaines semaines pour parfaire ma connaissance de l'irlandais (la langue je parle, donc hein) et du vernaculaire en vigueur dans certaines officines du centre ville, pour un retour en pleine forme au Bombardier, avec des phrases parfaites en anglais.





			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on y va si tu veux



C'est une idée... excellente.
Avec style le brunch du ouikende avec les tranches de bacon, les saucisses, les oeufs et les haricots blancs et cette sauce rouge bizarre avec les frites... :love: :love:

_Tu me surveilleras, je serai obligé de rester sage    (et de ne pas aller commander de demi-pintes trop souvent  )_
on peut aussi rester au café si ça fait trop tôt ​


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Bon, pour les photos, comme d'hab, le .mac ne fonctionnant que sur injonction du saint esprit, il faudra patienter le temps que je trouve un nouvel espace  :rateau:


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les photos, comme d'hab, le .mac ne fonctionnant que sur injonction du saint esprit, il faudra patienter le temps que je trouve un nouvel espace  :rateau:





Alors injonctionnons tous en c½ur:


*STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! *


  


_PS: faudrait vraiment qu'Il fasse quelque chose..._


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les photos, comme d'hab, le .mac ne fonctionnant que sur injonction du saint esprit, il faudra patienter le temps que je trouve un nouvel espace  :rateau:



pourquoi ne pas utilser tout simplement la Galerie de macgé , d'autres l'ont fait avant


----------



## FANREM (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les photos, comme d'hab, le .mac ne fonctionnant que sur injonction du saint esprit



Puisque c'est comme ca, j'allume un cierge immédiatement, 
Tiens nous au courant du résultat


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Et moualaaaaa  :rateau:
Les photos du ChantAirelle 
Les photographes ont été plus inspirés qu'au Trappiste


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

:affraid: ... c'était pas moi sur les photos ... j'étais pas là ce soir là enfait ... j'avais délégué mon ... chien ...  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ... c'était pas moi sur les photos ... j'étais pas là ce soir là enfait ... j'avais délégué mon ... chien ...  :rose:


Mais elles sont très bien ces photos

et tu es très jolie sur les quelques photos de toi publiées :rose: :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et moualaaaaa  :rateau:
> Les photos du ChantAirelle
> Les photographes ont été plus inspirés qu'au Trappiste




oui oui j'ai reconnu ma langue      

mince le gros plan ça pardonne pas : piouu toutes ces imperfections de la peau  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais elles sont très bien ces photos
> 
> et tu es très jolie sur les quelques photos de toi publiées :rose: :love:



Normal , c'est moi qui l'ai prise


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'ai reconnu ma langue



est-il besoin de préciser que ce n'est pas avec sa langue que kathy touche  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> est-il besoin de préciser que ce n'est pas avec sa langue que kathy touche  :rateau:




M'enfin voyons  Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin voyons  Lemmy



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



ah ba oui,  tu peux rougir ...


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah ba oui,  tu peux rougir ...


Oui, tu peux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah ba oui,  tu peux rougir ...



commences par refermer ton chemisier...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> commences par refermer ton chemisier...  :mouais:  :rateau:


Je me disais aussi que tu t'étais pas mis en face d'elle pour rien 


:love:


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Les photos du ChantAirelle de septembre...

Une nouveauté : la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"  [ici en version allégée]



Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ... c'était pas moi sur les photos ... j'étais pas là ce soir là enfait ... j'avais délégué mon ... chien ...  :rose:




Tu me présentes ton chien alors ?    :love:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> flute
> 
> ( " je floode pas je ne fais que répondre " © )




J'aime quand tu cites les grands auteurs !   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu lui fais du pied ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bon sinon, et les photos alors ?




Oui elle a pas arrêtait ...


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui elle a pas arrêtait ...


décidément l'alcool ne te réussi pas     j'ai pas arrêté ... pas arrêtait   

naméo ©


----------



## valoriel (17 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors injonctionnons tous en c½ur:
> 
> *STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! STEVE ! ! ! *
> 
> _PS: faudrait vraiment qu'Il fasse quelque chose..._


Un nouvel iPod?


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

J'avais oublié l'incroyable lutin vert et rouge  du mois de juin 


pour les citations c'est de qui déjà _.. place de la Concorde..._ ?   

je cite de mémoire, c'est _incomplet_, mais ça va me revenir, c'est d'un grand aussi ! (et pas que par le talent )


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> décidément l'alcool ne te réussi pas     j'ai pas arrêté ... pas arrêtait
> 
> naméo ©


l'alcool ne réussit pas à certains, j'ai les noms


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> l'alcool ne réussit pas à certains, j'ai les noms


euh ... toi ?   ... non parce que tu m'as sorti des trucs ce soir    :affraid:  

edit : alors finalement ... dedans ou dehors ?


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... toi ?   ... non parce que tu m'as sorti des trucs ce soir    :affraid:
> 
> edit : alors finalement ... dedans ou dehors ?


je t'ai juste dit la vérité, et j'étais à jeun à ce moment là  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai juste dit la vérité, et j'étais à jeun à ce moment là  :rateau:


waouh ... ça promet alors  :rateau:  :rose: (   )


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde...


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde...


Tiens, un nouveau !


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde...


ce sourire me laisse penser que tu as vu un film des plus étranges ce soir    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde...


xxxx, on t'a reconnu 


Cafteur 
En plus, trop simple pour un modo  :rateau:
Et le devoir de réserve   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> xxxx, on t'a reconnu


peut-être pas kathy :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde...




AH NON pas lui  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-être pas kathy :rateau:



Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi  , pffffff
  :sleep:  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup la photo d'une bouche et d'un vulcania
> 
> et euh ... autre chose ... Sabine Azema elle est super bien pour son âge  :rateau:  :love:



Elle me cherche la petite ? 
  :love: 

Edit : elle va me trouver ..  :love:

EDit 2 : le vulcania ça change des oeufs à la neige ou " Ile flottante "  

Golf : trop fort le lutin vert = http://homepage.mac.com/golf56/iMovieTheater12.html


mdrrrr


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi  , pffffff
> :sleep:


 j'aime beaucoup la photo d'une bouche et d'un vulcania  

et euh ... autre chose ... Sabine Azema elle est super bien pour son âge  :rateau:  :love:



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf : trop fort le lutin vert = http://homepage.mac.com/golf56/iMovieTheater12.html
> 
> 
> mdrrrr


xxxx était coiffé ce jour là


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2005)

C'est l'anniversaire de puregeof. 
N'hésitez pas à le lui souhaiter dans le *thread dédié*, ni à la bouler vert.


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Septembre 2005)

merci au photographe pour ma tronche de naze endormi, vraiment très réussie.  

et bravo à Taho! pour sa promotion.

Devons-nous à présent vous vouvoyer mon cher ?
Exigez-vous une chemise à fleurs pour nos offenses ?


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour les citations c'est de qui déjà _.. place de la Concorde..._ ?
> 
> je cite de mémoire, c'est _incomplet_, mais ça va me revenir, c'est d'un grand aussi ! (et pas que par le talent )



Ouiiiiii ! Ça me dit quelque chose mais là j'ai du mal à m'en souvenir...
J'l'ai sur le bout de la langue pourtant... Ça va me revenir...


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Septembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> merci au photographe pour ma tronche de naze endormi, vraiment très réussie.  ......


You 're welcome


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié l'incroyable lutin vert et rouge  du mois de juin
> 
> 
> pour les citations c'est de qui déjà _.. place de la Concorde..._ ?
> ...



Y a quoi place de la Concorde ?


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :

Les photos du ChantAirelle


Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## puregeof (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :
> 
> Les photos du ChantAirelle


Merci pour les photos    
Nous étions un peu dans le gaz et ce brouillard artificiél le rend bien


----------

